# Esquema del amplificador PRODJ PVP 13.0



## oscartb

*B*uen aporte compañeros
*P*ero alguien por favor me puede direccionar a un plano del prodj pvp13.0 , amplificador chino; tiene 7 transistores por el lado positivo de un canal q*UE* funcionan con el bias, los otros 7 transistore*S* del mismo lado positivo q*UE* no se cuando funcionan; sera q*UE* funciona*na* con mas carga; solo lo probe con un bafle:...


----------



## YRB

Es un sistema de inyectores de voltaje


----------



## CARLOS RAMOS FAJARDO

Buenas tardes colegas, ¿ Alguien tiene disponible el esquema de un pro dj 7.0 ?


----------



## Crysthian

Hola, muy buena y súper bendecida noche !!! Necesito su colaboración, recibí una Pro Dj PVP 9.0 por un dinero que me debían y la verdad no conozco mucho de esa marca y modelo, si alguien tiene el manual y el diagrama les agradezco me lo compartan.


----------



## Sergio124

Buenas compañeros alguien tiene el esquema del amplificador prodj 15.2


----------

